# FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW! *BEAMSHOT & LUX/OUTPUT*



## adirondackdestroyer (Oct 19, 2007)

*FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW! *BEAMSHOT & LUX/OUTPUT**

Here it is. I know many of you have been waiting for a good review comparing these two lights, so I thought I'd put one up as soon as I could. I wasn't able to take outdoor beamshots since it is pouring tonight, but I will tomorrow night if possible. Let's get this thing started! 

The two lights both use a Cree star which can be easily accessed by only unscrewing the head (no epoxy here!). Both should be very easy to upgrade by just desoldering the current star and resoldering a new one as soon as better bin Cree's are available. 
The feel of the lights are similar in quality, and I would say are both above average for a less than $30 light from a retail store. I like the feel of the Taskforce a bit more since the rubber sleeve on it is secure, while the rubber sleeve on the Rayovac rotates 360 degrees which is rather annoying.
Both lights use a reverse clickie. The Rayovac uses a side clickie while the Taskforce has a tail clickie. I personally like the later style more as it is easier to find in the dark. 

OUTPUT: *UPDATE*
I received my Lux meter last night and took some lux ratings and ceiling bounce readings for both lights. Here they are:
Rayovac 3C Cree 5,490 Lux 9.8 Overall
Taskforce 2C Cree 6,120 Lux 11.5 Overall 
Both lights are very close in total output. I would say the Taskforce is a few lumens brighter if I had to guess. If it matters my Rayovac has the worst tint of any LED light I have seen to date (my fiance calls it the "Purple people eater" for god's sake), while the Taskforce has a very nice white tint. Both lights are easily in the 120+ lumen range which is VERY impressive for a cheap retail store light. 

RUNTIME:
I haven't done any runtime tests of my own but they have been done by other members. 
Here is a graph of the Rayovac 3C done by our very own Morepower. He got around 3 hours 20 minutes to 50%, but it ran for a solid 20 hours! 
http://img178.imageshack.us/img178/8854/runtimedata28267image00he6.gif
Here is a graph of the luxeon version of the Taskforce. I believe the circuits are the same on both the old Luxeon version and the new Cree version so runtime should be the same. Done by the legendary Quickbeam.
http://flashlightreviews.com/reviews/taskforce_3w2c.htm

PICS:
The 1st pic is a comparison shot to show the size of each light. The lights pictured are Fenix L2T Rebel 80, Taskforce 2C Cree, Maglight 2C, Rayovac 3C Cree.
The 2nd pic is the Taskforce 2C compared directly to the Rayovac 3C.
The 3rd pic is the 3D MagLED light as requested by Blackwaterstout.
The 4th pic is the Rayovac 4W 3C Cree.
The 5th pic is the Taskforce 2C Cree 





























If anyone has any questions I will try to answer them to the best of my knowledge. I would recomend either of these lights to anyone but if I had to suggest one I would say the Taskforce. It offers the same (or better) output at a much smaller size. 
Enjoy! 

Update:
I cleaned up my basement today and took the pictures again along with one of the 3D MagLED. I tried taking some outdoor long range beamshots, but for whatever reason they didn't turn out very good at all so I won't bother posting them.


----------



## NightHiker (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW!!! *BEAMSHOTS**

Thanks for the review! The task force looks really nice. I'm surprised how much smaller it is than the other lights. I'll have to pick one up soon.


----------



## robo21 (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW!!! *BEAMSHOTS**

Interesting, thanks for the comparo. :twothumbs

I'm really surprised that you had a purple tint, I just received mine today and it is a very nice white beam. Slightly cool but not tinted one way or another. Much whiter than my Terralux drop in for my 3 D Maglite, and brighter too.


----------



## umberto (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW!!! *BEAMSHOTS**

did you get to play with the focusing feature of the rayovac?


----------



## stephan2148 (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW!!! *BEAMSHOTS**

OK, I have answered my own question about the rayovac4w3c. 
I wondered what the circuit was inside since I saw someones post about dc-dc converter on the package, and I heard of just resistors in other posts.
Well, false advertising. I got mine and took it apart.
The package says dc-dc converter for best battery life and regulated output. 
The circuit is a 1 ohm resistor. I don't see any other circuits inside, but room under the star, and oh, pads for parts called L and D etc... on the switch pcb.

So am I pissed, a bit. Now I know I won't get the rock steady light output, but a drooping curve, might not be too bad, but I am sure it is bright at first..
Here is my original post:
"
I am about to order one direct since nothing in NY that I can find anywhere, but what is the deal with the circuit. Resistor or DC-DC converter.
The thread below was talking about (and picture) of DC-DC, while others have said a quick and dirty resistor.
Thanks!
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...d.php?t=170713
"

Here are my photos:


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW!!! *BEAMSHOTS**



stephan2148 said:


> I wondered what the circuit was inside since I saw someones post about dc-dc converter on the package, and I heard of just resistors in other posts.
> Well, false advertising. I got mine and took it apart.
> The package says dc-dc converter for best battery life and regulated output.
> The circuit is a 1 ohm resistor. I don't see any other circuits inside, but room under the star, and oh, pads for parts called L and D etc... on the switch pcb.
> So am I pissed, a bit. Now I know I won't get the rock steady light output, but a drooping curve, might not be too bad, but I am sure it is bright at first..


 
I also was a little disapointed with this light because of the steady decline of the output, which goes against the DC/DC claim on the back of the package. The declining output isn't what bothers me, it is the fact that they advertised DC regulation and don't deliver anything close.

Is claiming DC regulation when you actually have a simple resister even legal? Seems like false advertising. :thumbsdow

Either way I still like the light quite a bit and I think most members will as well (as long as they aren't too spoiled with top notch stuff), and non flashaholics will really be impressed!


----------



## stephan2148 (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW!!! *BEAMSHOTS**

Well I am probably going to re-add the circuitry inside from DX or Kai, or roll my own maybe. 
I am sure it was once there, and probably taken out for some reason.
Batteries that are not really dead yet won't be working well. (0.9V I have always considered dead as do the manufacturers from datasheets)
If a Q5 with what 3.7V or there about is getting say 3.3, or 3V, or whatever from half dead batteries (oh and remember that resistor in there!).
A DC-DC converter should allow those batteries to work until dead, not a resistor.
What about 1.2V rechargeables starting with 3.6V through a resistor?
Driver needed I think, well mine is getting one soon. We'll see.
They could possibly get away with the dc-dc logo on the package, but not stating "regulated circuitry provides maximum light output throughout entire life of battery". :thumbsdow


----------



## CM (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW!!! *BEAMSHOTS**

...


----------



## green814 (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW!!! *BEAMSHOTS**



NightHiker said:


> Thanks for the review! The task force looks really nice. I'm surprised how much smaller it is than the other lights. I'll have to pick one up soon.


 

+1, IF my Lowe's EVER gets them in!!!!!! 

Thank you very much for the beam shots.

Chris


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW!!! *BEAMSHOTS**

Thanks for the review. 
And for the clarification about the Ray-O-Vac resistor. :tsk:

Does there appear to be adequate heatsinking on the taskforce to drive a cree above 1A? In other words is it on a nice block of aluminum atatched to the body or stuck on some flake of plastic?


----------



## blackwaterstout (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW!!! *BEAMSHOTS**

Well from the beam shots the Task Force definately looks more impressive. Not only does it look truely white it also just flat out looks brighter. 

Do you happen to have any beam shots of the Task Force versus the MagLED? What is the general concensus there?

Lastly, does anyone know if any of the battery manufactures are making LSD "C" cells? Those would be kick-*** in a C light.


----------



## umberto (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW!!! *BEAMSHOTS**

the 2.5 hour runtimes seem low.....don't most LEDs have a much longer runtime? I thought that was the big advantage of LED's over incandescents (sorry, newbie here)


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW!!! *BEAMSHOTS**

"Well from the beam shots the Task Force definately looks more impressive. Not only does it look truely white it also just flat out looks brighter. 

Do you happen to have any beam shots of the Task Force versus the MagLED? What is the general concensus there?

Lastly, does anyone know if any of the battery manufactures are making LSD "C" cells? Those would be kick-*** in a C light."

Yeah I agree. I played around with them a bit more last night and I too think the Taskforce is a definetly brighter. Not by very much but it is noticable. 
I have a 3D MagLED, so I'll take some shots of it and post them in here tonight. The MagLED is no where near as bright as either of these lights.


"the 2.5 hour runtimes seem low.....don't most LEDs have a much longer runtime? I thought that was the big advantage of LED's over incandescents (sorry, newbie here)"

When you consider how insanely bright this light is I think 2.5 hours is actually pretty good. Take a look at this.
The Surefire P61 module is 120 lumens and runs for a total of 20 MINUTES on two expensive CR123 cells! This light is over 120 lumens and runs for 150 minutes on two C cells which are cheap and easy to find. Two years ago people would have laughed at the idea of an LED light crushing most (if not all) Incandescants in throw and output/runtime, but the day has come!


----------



## ufmace (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW!!! *BEAMSHOTS**



umberto said:


> the 2.5 hour runtimes seem low.....don't most LEDs have a much longer runtime? I thought that was the big advantage of LED's over incandescents (sorry, newbie here)



LEDs have greater efficiency then incandescents. This can give you better runtime, better brightness, or a little of both depending on how the light is made.

Where LEDs really have an advantage is in getting light from almost-dead batteries. Incandescent output falls off exponentially with dropping voltage, while LEDs fall off linearly. This is how manufacturers of cheap LED lights claim really long runtimes - when an incandescent light has dropped dead, the LED light will still trickle out dim light for a fairly long time.

Of course, good regulation can make both run better...


----------



## applevision (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW!!! *BEAMSHOTS**



adirondackdestroyer said:


> Here it is. I know many of you have been waiting for a good review comparing these two lights, so I thought I'd put one up as soon as I could. I wasn't able to take outdoor beamshots since it is pouring tonight, but I will tomorrow night if possible. Let's get this thing started!



adirondackdestroyer, you ROCK!:rock:

Thank you so much for coming through!!

Also, just to remind, there is a head to head between the Pelican 7060 and the Ray-O-Vac 3C Cree here:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...1&postcount=52


----------



## rhuck60 (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW!!! *BEAMSHOTS**

The Lowes Taskforce 2C Cree is next up on my buy it now list. Just as soon as I get to the nearest Lowes with one in stock.

I have read this entire thread as well as another on this neat light, but didnt see what I wanted to know. Can anyone tell me if the Taskforce 2C is regulated or not?

Its kinda confusing what with all the false claims you see. Until I read the latest post in this thread I thopught the ROV was regulated for sure. It doesnt make sense to me that they are offered for sale without regulation.

Anyway if anyone knows Id appreciate the information. Also Im very interested to see a thread on a modded version which has added a regulator. THAT would be too cool IMHO.


----------



## SafetyBob (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW!!! *BEAMSHOTS**

I just went to Lowes tonight and all they had was the old one. I purchased one since I have been looking for an LED flashlight for awhile now. I must say even the old Luxeon 3 watt is amazing. I even got wife and kids to looks at the difference between it and my 3 D Cell Maglite. 

I have just read the review, do you guys with both versions now think the Cree LED is even better? How about you guys with Fenix P3D-CE's, how do these Taskforce lights match up against them? It looks like most of the Fenix LED flashlights are around double the money over the Taskforce....worth it? Or do I need to get a P3D-CE because I am starting to get the fever?

Bob E.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW!!! *BEAMSHOTS**

"I have read this entire thread as well as another on this neat light, but didnt see what I wanted to know. Can anyone tell me if the Taskforce 2C is regulated or not?"

---I linked a review done by Flashlightreviews of the old Luxeon model. I would say it has regulation. Not perfectly flat like some lights, but it will be flat enough that no human could tell a difference in the first 2.5 hours.

"Its kinda confusing what with all the false claims you see. Until I read the latest post in this thread I thopught the ROV was regulated for sure. It doesnt make sense to me that they are offered for sale without regulation."

---I too am VERY disapointed by the false claim by Rayovac and a little suprised as well. I wonder what they would say if someone called them on it and asked why they have DC/DC regulation on the back of their package when in reality they only have a simple resister. I guess it just shows you don't believe all the marketing hype from some flashlight manufacturers. 


"I just went to Lowes tonight and all they had was the old one. I purchased one since I have been looking for an LED flashlight for awhile now. I must say even the old Luxeon 3 watt is amazing. I even got wife and kids to looks at the difference between it and my 3 D Cell Maglite."

---If you're impressed by the Luxeon version the Cree version will blow you away! The output is more than doubled I would think! 

"I have just read the review, do you guys with both versions now think the Cree LED is even better? How about you guys with Fenix P3D-CE's, how do these Taskforce lights match up against them? It looks like most of the Fenix LED flashlights are around double the money over the Taskforce....worth it? Or do I need to get a P3D-CE because I am starting to get the fever?"

---Well I myself never had the Luxeon version but I would have to think the Cree version is far better since it has the same runtime while having WAY more lumens! I had a P3D Rebel 100 (sold it) and it is hard to compare to this light. The Fenix light is better made and smaller while being a little brighter overall. The beam on the Fenix is much much different. It has a decently bright hotspot while having very bright spill. The Taskforce has an insanely bright hotspot with little spill to speak of. Do you need to buy the Fenix, that is up to you.  The P3D Q5 is very tempting but I would wait a month or two because I think Fenix has something up their sleeve. They haven't released anything really new in quite a while (only emitter upgrades really) so I think they have got to be due! Dereelight is a newer manufacturer that has been getting very positive reviews from numerous members, including a 10/10 rating from Fastcar (who is very picky! :nana. You might want to look into one of their models.


----------



## umberto (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW!!! *BEAMSHOTS**

Comparing these 2 lights, which one would have the longer runtime time for giving usable light in a living room during a power failure? How many hours would each give for usable light in a living room?

Which one gives more of a floodlight effect for lighting up a whole room as opposed to a small but bright spot?


----------



## stephan2148 (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW!!! *BEAMSHOTS**

All I can say as far as the Task Force 2C goes (which I do not have yet lowes-) is that it must have at least a charge pump inside to get the battery voltage from 2C's to 3.6 ish or more volts for the LED Vf to be bright, so no chance there of just a resistor kludge.
The rayovac is traversing the LED voltage as the batteries run down. From say 3xC=4.5V or 4.8V past the 3.6 ish volts of the LED, down to around 3V from nearly dead batteries.
This calls for both a buck and then boost regulator. I suspect that was in there originally and was taken out due to problems or cost. The rayovac needs some intelligent regulation to be able to limit direct drive with fresh batteries, and then boost them when they are lower than the Vf of the LED.

I have the Advance auto 2C, and it does have a boost circuit, but I am not too sure yet how well that is regulated. I heard others say that the TaskForce 2C had the same circuitry though. It may be easier to run the rayo on 2C's with just a boost circuit, and use the extra battery space for something (maybe a huge boost circuit or survival kit -haha)
Just my thoughts.


----------



## blackwaterstout (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW!!! *BEAMSHOTS**



umberto said:


> Comparing these 2 lights, which one would have the longer runtime time for giving usable light in a living room during a power failure? How many hours would each give for usable light in a living room?
> 
> Which one gives more of a floodlight effect for lighting up a whole room as opposed to a small but bright spot?


 
I don't own either light but from reading the thread this is my take......

It sounds like the Task Force light is all throw and hardly any spill. So as far as that is concerned it sounds like the ROV would most likely have more flood. 

Secondly, considering that the ROV uses 3C batteries while the Task Force uses 2C batteries I'd predict the ROV to have a longer runtime. Althought I really think this depends on the efficiency of the circuit which I don't know much about.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW!!! *BEAMSHOTS**



blackwaterstout said:


> I don't own either light but from reading the thread this is my take......
> 
> It sounds like the Task Force light is all throw and hardly any spill. So as far as that is concerned it sounds like the ROV would most likely have more flood.
> 
> Secondly, considering that the ROV uses 3C batteries while the Task Force uses 2C batteries I'd predict the ROV to have a longer runtime. Althought I really think this depends on the efficiency of the circuit which I don't know much about.


 
The beams are kinda similar really. The Rayovac does have a little more flood, but they are both all throw lights. So don't buy either one if you plan on using it for up close. These things are for 50ft+! I took them outside last night and wow they can really blast. Kinda hard to believe they are so good considering the price.

The Rayovac has much much longer runtime. So if you are looking for a long runtime light with good output then it is it. At 20 hours it was still putting out over 1,500 lux! Not shabby.


----------



## dts71 (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW!!! *BEAMSHOTS**

Any ideas of where I can buy the Task light 2C cree on the Internet?


----------



## martytoo (Oct 21, 2007)

*How to know?*

How do you recognize the Cree Task Force from the old?


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW!!! *BEAMSHOTS**

"Any ideas of where I can buy the Task light 2C cree on the Internet"

---I'm not sure you can buy them anywhere on the internet. You might want to go onto the Lowe's website and search for your area code and see all the local Lowe's that come up and call and ask them, or you can call one you know for a fact has them in stock and ask them to ship you the current 60 times brighter version. 
There is another post specifically about the Taskforce 2C Cree which has several posts from different members saying that their local Lowe's has one in stock. All I did was call one of the ones listed and asked them to ship me one and they did. :thumbsup:

"How do you recognize the Cree Task Force from the old?"

---The old version says 3w Luxeon on the front while the new version says 60 times brighter and says Xlamp on the front.


----------



## sims2k (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW!!! *BEAMSHOTS**

How far is the throw on the Taskforce 2C ? I have two of the ROV 3C but the compact size of the Taskforce 2C is even better for me. I need usable light that can throw at least 200 feet...


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW!!! *BEAMSHOTS**



sims2k said:


> How far is the throw on the Taskforce 2C ? I have two of the ROV 3C but the compact size of the Taskforce 2C is even better for me. I need usable light that can throw at least 200 feet...


 
It will have similar throw to the Rayovac 4w 3c Cree. Maybe a little more but not enough that you will notice to much of a difference. 
If you want huge throw look into the Dereelight DBS. That light is a throw MONSTER!!!


----------



## deeuubee (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW!!! *BEAMSHOTS**

Curious but...the package says DC - DC convertor and maybe the original plan or ones did have it in there and then there were problems. Hence, low nation wide availablility until they solved the problem ergo a resistor. Do I smell cover up? Just my conspiricy theory...


----------



## umberto (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW!!! *BEAMSHOTS**

I called up Rayovac today and they told me that this lght will not be available at Walmart or Kmart nationwide until April.....so it looks like I will have to order from Rayovac directly, but I was hoping to be able to go to a store and see it before I buy it.


----------



## robo21 (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW!!! *BEAMSHOTS**



umberto said:


> I called up Rayovac today and they told me that this lght will not be available at Walmart or Kmart nationwide until April.....so it looks like I will have to order from Rayovac directly, but I was hoping to be able to go to a store and see it before I buy it.


 
I don't think you will be disappointed. It is really a nice light for the money. For $32 shipped it's not a big risk.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW!!! *BEAMSHOTS**



robo21 said:


> I don't think you will be disappointed. It is really a nice light for the money. For $32 shipped it's not a big risk.


 

Both of these lights are a bargin for their retail prices. I bought my Rayovac 3C directly from Rayovac as well since I don't have a Meijer's anywhere near by. As soon as they hit Walmart I'll pick a couple more up. Hopefully they will be even cheaper since Meijer's sells the Rayovac 1AA headlamp at around $25 (same price as 3C Cree) and Walmart sells the same headlamp for under $19. Just a thought. :thinking:


----------



## blackwaterstout (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW!!! *BEAMSHOTS**

How do these lights compare to some of the 3W 18650 based Cree lights like the Ultrafire C2 HA-III? Since the 19650 lights have a larger reflector than 2AA/123 lights I'm wondering if they might offer similar throw to the TF/ROV with more spill?


----------



## robo21 (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW!!! *BEAMSHOTS**



blackwaterstout said:


> How do these lights compare to some of the 3W 18650 based Cree lights like the Ultrafire C2 HA-III? Since the 19650 lights have a larger reflector than 2AA/123 lights I'm wondering if they might offer similar throw to the TF/ROV with more spill?


 
I actually like this Q2 light from KD better than my ROV, although the ROV will possibly offer better runtime. This light offers two modes: https://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=2779

*[Edit: Immediately after writing this post I was in the midst of writing a review at KD's Website. I turned the #2779 Q2 flashlight on to compare the beam to another light and then off. While in the off mode the flashlight came back on and will not shut off now.  I have just sent an email to **[email protected]** and hopefully they will send me out a new tailcap with switch. I will update the forum on their response.]*


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW!!! *BEAMSHOTS**



robo21 said:


> I actually like this Q2 light from KD better than my ROV, although the ROV will possibly offer better runtime. This light offers two modes: https://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=2779
> 
> *[Edit: Immediately after writing this post I was in the midst of writing a review at KD's Website. I turned the #2779 Q2 flashlight on to compare the beam to another light and then off. While in the off mode the flashlight came back on and will not shut off now.  I have just sent an email to **[email protected]** and hopefully they will send me out a new tailcap with switch. I will update the forum on their response.]*


 
I haven't seen the light you are talking about in person but I have handled a few lights from Kaidomain/Dealextreme and the only one that wasn't junk was the Rexlight 2.0. Everything else was less than what you would expect to find in any retail store in the U.S. 
The quality of the Taskforce is decent I would say. Nothing to write home about compared to top quality stuff that we're used to, but it is nicer than an average light from a retail store. Worst comes to worst you can always just drive back to the Lowe's you bought it from and return it if anything ever happens. Hard to beat that.


----------



## robo21 (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW!!! *BEAMSHOTS**



adirondackdestroyer said:


> I haven't seen the light you are talking about in person but I have handled a few lights from Kaidomain/Dealextreme and the only one that wasn't junk was the Rexlight 2.0. Everything else was less than what you would expect to find in any retail store in the U.S.
> The quality of the Taskforce is decent I would say. Nothing to write home about compared to top quality stuff that we're used to, but it is nicer than an average light from a retail store. Worst comes to worst you can always just drive back to the Lowe's you bought it from and return it if anything ever happens. Hard to beat that.


 
This looks like a defective clicky. Only owning one of these lights it's impossible for me to say if this is isolated or "junk" quality parts. This flashlight doesn't look, feel, or perform like "junk." The overall finish of the light is very nice. The beam is also excellent with a nice spill and solid hotspot. Nice throw too. 

Before the clicky broke it performed at least as well as the TF/ROV lights in a smaller package and with rechargeable 123's. 

Time will tell how the customer service will respond to my problem.

EDIT: Updating info on KD #2779. I emailed my buddy Derek Dean and he suggested disassembling the tail clicky on the light. It worked! Kai Domain sales got right back with me and offered to send me a complete tail cap assembly including clicky for $3 ("to help with shipping") which seems fair but now unnecessary. 

Bottom line the 2779 is a great light for the money, it offers the better output than the ROV for less money and runs on rechargeable 123's or 18650's, etc.


----------



## dda (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW!!! *BEAMSHOTS**

The wet finger test indicates that the Task Force 2c cree is regulated and the ROV 4w 3c is not.


----------



## stephan2148 (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW!!! *BEAMSHOTS**

Ok what is the wet finger test?
Have to do with how hot the LED is or something? Or can you tell the difference between a 4.5V and 3.9V shock?


----------



## dda (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW!!! *BEAMSHOTS**

Take the tail cap off of a flashlight. Touch accross the end of the tube and the negative end on the battery. If the light shines faintly, the light is not regulated. If it does not shine at all it is regulated. Make sure your finger is wet or this will not work . That is the wet finger test.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW!!! *BEAMSHOTS**

My eyes playing tricks on me, or does the Task Force model actually outperform the Rayovac in terms of a bigger hotspot and just as much useable spill? :huh2:


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW!!! *BEAMSHOTS**



Monocrom said:


> My eyes playing tricks on me, or does the Task Force model actually outperform the Rayovac in terms of a bigger hotspot and just as much useable spill? :huh2:


 
Nope. No tricks there. The Taskforce has larger hotspot with similar intensity, and has brighter side spill. Neither light has all that much side spill when used outside, but if you're looking for throw you've found it!


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW!!! *BEAMSHOTS**



adirondackdestroyer said:


> Nope. No tricks there. The Taskforce has larger hotspot with similar intensity, and has brighter side spill. Neither light has all that much side spill when used outside, but if you're looking for throw you've found it!


 
Wow! ..... 2C light that outperforms a 3C light from another company. Both models Cree-based. And the reflector on the TF model is not something you can point to as being bigger than the one on the ROV. 

Thanks for the beam shots and the review. (Especially the beam shots). :thumbsup:

I'm glad I didn't spend my money on the ROV. There's a Lowes close to my home. I'll be checking it for the Cree TF model.


----------



## BillMPL (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW!!! *BEAMSHOTS**

As I posted in another thread, *Menards*, a large midwest chain of home improvement stores, is now selling this ROV light for around $27.

Bill


----------



## sims2k (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW!!! *BEAMSHOTS**

Went to Menards today...only found the ROV there. A mile down the road is Lowes and I found about a dozen of the TF 2C...bought two but I have not gotten to use them yet. Thanks for the review.


----------



## WadeF (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW!!! *BEAMSHOTS**

Still waiting for my Lowes to get the Task Force 2C. If I can get my hands on one I can take some LUX readings, to compare it to my ROV which was 5,140LUX stock, and now 7,090LUX thanks to the Q5 WG I put in it.  Dereelight DBS, 19,000+ LUX.


----------



## umberto (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW!!! *BEAMSHOTS**

WadeF....I'm new to all this...what is: Q5 WG, and how much $$, where did you get it, and how do you do it, and how much of a difference over the stock ROV, and how would that affect runtime.....oops: 6 questions all in one...sorry but would like to learn


----------



## WadeF (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW!!! *BEAMSHOTS**



umberto said:


> WadeF....I'm new to all this...what is: Q5 WG, and how much $$, where did you get it, and how do you do it, and how much of a difference over the stock ROV, and how would that affect runtime.....oops: 6 questions all in one...sorry but would like to learn


 
Cree LED's have different bins. When they make them they can't produce the same specs each time. Think of Cree's like snow flakes, no two exactly the same. Once produced they go through some kind of analysis that determines their output and color tint. The Q5 is the output, and WG is the tint. WG is reffered to as cool white, soft white, etc. 

This topic will give you more details on bins: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/156772

I ordered my Q5 WG, pre-mounted on a star from www.dealextreme.com.

The ROV is easy to mod, you just unscrew the bezel, and there is the star. Just unsolder the star and take it out. There maybe some variations with ROV construction, but my star had an additional piece of star shaped metal around it to make contact with the ROV's body tube. You simply de-solder the postive lead, remove the start with the star shaped metal around it, de-solder the star shaped metal piece from the - on the old star and remove it. Put the star shaped metal piece around the new star, solder it to the - on the new star. You can add some more thermal paste and then solder the positive lead back on the new star's + contact and you're done.

This would have gone easier for me, but I didn't notice the extra metal wrapped around the stock star.  So I was scratching my head when my new Q5 star wasn't working consistently. I then looked at the old star and saw this extra metal piece around it which helps it make contact with the body. 

This is a great light to learn to mod on as it isn't super expensive if you mess it up, and it's able the easiest mod you'll do. The Eastward YJ U2 clone from DX is also an easy mod as all you have to do is de-solder the star, take out 2 little screws, remove the start, put the new star in, screw it down and solder the leads back on. I'll try to get some pictures.


----------



## robo21 (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW!!! *BEAMSHOTS**



WadeF said:


> Cree LED's have different bins. When they make them they can't produce the same specs each time. Think of Cree's like snow flakes, no two exactly the same. Once produced they go through some kind of analysis that determines their output and color tint. The Q5 is the output, and WG is the tint. WG is reffered to as cool white, soft white, etc.
> 
> This topic will give you more details on bins: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/156772
> 
> ...


 
Wade, how do you like the Q5 in the ROV?


----------



## WadeF (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW!!! *BEAMSHOTS**



robo21 said:


> Wade, how do you like the Q5 in the ROV?


 
It gives about a 35% boost to the output, so it may add another 50-70 feet of useful throw.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW!!! *BEAMSHOTS**



WadeF said:


> Still waiting for my Lowes to get the Task Force 2C. If I can get my hands on one I can take some LUX readings, to compare it to my ROV which was 5,140LUX stock, and now 7,090LUX thanks to the Q5 WG I put in it.  Dereelight DBS, 19,000+ LUX.


 

Wade,

You only got 5,000 lux for the stock Cree Rayovac 3C? That has to be a low measurement. I say that because the Streamlight 4AA Luxeon has a lux measurement of over 3,000 and it blows that right out of the water. It also has more throw that my MagLED 3D by a fair margin which as 7,500 lux. I thought it must have at least 10,000 lux since the hotspot was noticably more intense than the MagLED which has 7,500. Yes/no? 

Either way you got a pretty sweet improvement from the Q5! I want to do that to my Rayovac and the Taskforce, but I really don't want to have to buy my Q5's from DX/Kai and they seem to be the only place to buy them on a star board.


----------



## WadeF (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW!!! *BEAMSHOTS**



adirondackdestroyer said:


> Wade,
> 
> You only got 5,000 lux for the stock Cree Rayovac 3C?


 
On my meter. Many of the cheaper LUX meters will give different results from other meters. For all I know all LUX meters will have variations. The one I have is only useful for comparing lights measured with it since it will give consistent readings, but may give different readings from another person's meter.

I find it reads a lot lower than some other meters, usually I have to add 50% to the reading to get a figure more in line with some of the review sites and and manufacture readsings. So take my readings, add 50%, and see if that's closer to what you'd expect. 

I have another meter on the way that will hopefully give more normal readings.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW!!! *BEAMSHOTS**



WadeF said:


> On my meter. Many of the cheaper LUX meters will give different results from other meters. For all I know all LUX meters will have variations. The one I have is only useful for comparing lights measured with it since it will give consistent readings, but may give different readings from another person's meter.
> 
> I find it reads a lot lower than some other meters, usually I have to add 50% to the reading to get a figure more in line with some of the review sites and and manufacture readsings. So take my readings, add 50%, and see if that's closer to what you'd expect.
> 
> I have another meter on the way that will hopefully give more normal readings.


 
I see. If this light only registered a 5,000 on your meter I couldn't even imagine what the DBS looks like since it registered nearly 20,000!!!


----------



## John Redcorn (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW!!! *BEAMSHOTS**

this q5 led from dx http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.2394

looks exactly the same as whats in my rayovac. same words numbers and everything. Is wpg tech and 7090b just the model# of the board itself or something?


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW!!! *BEAMSHOTS**



John Redcorn said:


> this q5 led from dx http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.2394
> 
> looks exactly the same as whats in my rayovac. same words numbers and everything. Is wpg tech and 7090b just the model# of the board itself or something?


 

Regardless of the bin of the Cree the board is going to be the same thing (I believe). The emitter is the difference. The Rayovac most likely uses a P4 bin Cree while that is a Q5 bin! 
I really want to mod mine but I am hesitant to buy from DX/Kai and would prefer to buy from a dealer on CPF or someone in the U.S.


----------



## stephan2148 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW!!! *BEAMSHOTS**

I Q5'd my rayovac. Didn't notice too much of an improvement, but I don't have a lux meter either. I used the light while putting in a water line last night, and today I notice it is running at 560ma, where it was running at 880ma at first. I really wish it had a regulator. I am putting that in soon, but need to check out the nasty part of where it will be direct driven until the droop to the LED vf.
I think the original poster who had the thing run for like 12 hours (I think that was the rayovac not the taskforce) and no droop, may have had a regulated version. My driver is in shipping (must be a row boat I think).


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW! *BEAMSHOT & LUX/OUTPU*

Updated the first post with Lux and Overall output numbers. The Taskforce is a good deal brighter on both Lux and Overall output. These numbers might be a bit off from other member's lux readings but at least they compare these two lights perfectly. Enjoy


----------



## wwglen (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW!!! *BEAMSHOTS**

Has anyone done an actual run time on the 2-c especially using:

1. 2-C alkline.
2. 2-AA rechargables in a holder.


Just hoping the circuit is a little better than the old 3-watt version.

wwglen


----------



## umberto (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW! *BEAMSHOT & LUX/OUTPU*

I finally received my ROV 4W last night and got to play with it and compare it to my only other LED light, the Dorcy 6W K2 luxeon that runs on (2) 123 batteries.

Comparing the ROV and the Dorcy, the Dorcy was my first LED and I found it to be incredibly bright and has a distinct bright center and decent enough side spill to be able to use in a house. The ROV is brighter, but only just minimally and does have a bit more side spill. I like the focusing feature as it really opens up the beam although purists will notice lots of iregularities in the opened up beam but still for using around the house in a power failure it would be great, plus if you unscrew it all the way, the top is removed and this puts itin candle mode and it lights up a room acceptably and evenly.

so:

Dorcy: much smaller, lighter, very bright, uses harder to find and expensive 123 batteries but $40 list (at Sears)

ROV: bigger, heavier, longer runtime, slightly brighter, focusable and candlemode, uses cheaper easy to find 'c' batteries and $29


----------



## dannyduke (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW! *BEAMSHOT & LUX/OUTPU*

I really enjoyed reading all the posts. The Taskforce is sure the better (not much though). I do need to buy one flashlight, however I've read the Fenix L2DCE, costs almost twice but it's rated very high as well and I love it's pocket size. Someone please compare it to the Task force (brightness, throw..). 
Thanks


----------



## Wyeast (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW!!! *BEAMSHOTS**



sims2k said:


> How far is the throw on the Taskforce 2C ? I have two of the ROV 3C but the compact size of the Taskforce 2C is even better for me. I need usable light that can throw at least 200 feet...


You're probably close, depending on ambient light conditions and what you're trying to light up. I can light up my neighbor's tree pretty readily at 150 feet (enough to pass the trashbag test) - it peters out by 200ft but I also have high ambient lighting with streetlights.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW! *BEAMSHOT & LUX/OUTPU*



dannyduke said:


> I really enjoyed reading all the posts. The Taskforce is sure the better (not much though). I do need to buy one flashlight, however I've read the Fenix L2DCE, costs almost twice but it's rated very high as well and I love it's pocket size. Someone please compare it to the Task force (brightness, throw..).
> Thanks


 
I would say the overall output on the Fenix L2DCE is a little higher than the Taskforce, but not by alot. The throw on the Taskforce is going to be much greater than the L2DCE however (2-3X). The L2DCE is a much better built light and is quite a bit smaller and weighs much much less. 

Honestly the lights are really apples and oranges. The only thing they have in common is the Cree emitter. BUY BOTH!!! :nana:


----------



## dannyduke (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW! *BEAMSHOT & LUX/OUTPU*

Thanks a lot for infos Adirondack.. More throw fits my practical need so I start hunting the Taskforce. Hmm, it’s kind a hard to find the cree huh ? How’ bout this one, similar to Taskforce but $10 cheaper :








The pic only shows the luxeon kind. (Like the Taskforce it comes in both luxeon and cree)

(http://nordicgroup.us/s78/flashlights.html)

There are some Advance auto parts in my area so I’ll go find the cree one, hopefully they carry it


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW! *BEAMSHOT & LUX/OUTPU*



dannyduke said:


> Thanks a lot for infos Adirondack.. More throw fits my practical need so I start hunting the Taskforce. Hmm, it’s kind a hard to find the cree huh ? How’ bout this one, similar to Taskforce but $10 cheaper :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'm glad you liked the review. You can check by calling all of your local Lowe's and asking them when was the last date they received a shipment of the Taskforce. If it was recent you can ask someone in tools to check the package for you to see if it says "60 times brighter" on front. 

That light looks really nice. Are you sure they have them with a Cree for only $19.99? I have a Advance Auto Parts store in my town so I'll check it out today. 
Thanks for the info! :thumbsup:


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW! *BEAMSHOT & LUX/OUTPU*

No luck at the nearest Lowes yesterday. 

I own the AAP Lux light. It's a sleeper. Good price for good quality. The rubber sleeve makes it look and feel cheap. But it's tightly attached and definitely aids with grip.

Going to check Lowes again in a few days. There's an AAP shop a few miles up the street. Going to check there for the Cree version.


----------



## Mercaptan (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW! *BEAMSHOT & LUX/OUTPU*

Does anyone know how these two lights would compare to say... a 3C modded Mag with an SSC P4 driven at 1 Amp, or an X-RE driven at 1.2?


----------



## dannyduke (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW! *BEAMSHOT & LUX/OUTPU*



adirondackdestroyer said:


> I'm glad you liked the review. You can check by calling all of your local Lowe's and asking them when was the last date they received a shipment of the Taskforce. If it was recent you can ask someone in tools to check the package for you to see if it says "60 times brighter" on front.
> 
> That light looks really nice. Are you sure they have them with a Cree for only $19.99? I have a Advance Auto Parts store in my town so I'll check it out today.
> Thanks for the info! :thumbsup:


Came back from the trip. I'm in Silver Spring MD, 2 Advance Auto parts I stopped by, 1 has none and the other just has the luxeon. I headed to the Lowe's in Germantown, tada... there are bunch of “Task force 2C...60x” only, no luxeon ! It's performance really lives up to everyone claims, I’m quite happy. 

I read : (http://nordicgroup.us/s78/flashlights.html)
So that all I know of the Auto Advance part light. However, to me its finish looks a little better than the Lowe’s, it’s not aluminum but zinc or titanium like.
Thanks again


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW! *BEAMSHOT & LUX/OUTPU*

My local AAP only had the luxeon version. Do we have any pics or comments as to how the Cree packaging differs from the Luxeon packaging?


----------



## robo21 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW! *BEAMSHOT & LUX/OUTPU*



adirondackdestroyer said:


> My local AAP only had the luxeon version. Do we have any pics or comments as to how the Cree packaging differs from the Luxeon packaging?


 
Sure thing, take a look here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2163318&postcount=55


----------



## blackwaterstout (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW! *BEAMSHOT & LUX/OUTPU*



robo21 said:


> Sure thing, take a look here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2163318&postcount=55


 
I think he was talking about the Advance Auto Parts light. As of right now no one knows how to tell if you are getting a luxeon or cree lamp in the AAP light.


----------



## robo21 (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW! *BEAMSHOT & LUX/OUTPU*



blackwaterstout said:


> I think he was talking about the Advance Auto Parts light. As of right now no one knows how to tell if you are getting a luxeon or cree lamp in the AAP light.


 
Oops. :duh2:


----------



## Wyeast (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW! *BEAMSHOT & LUX/OUTPU*

Remember, it's a collimator, not a reflector on the front. If you look into the lens off-angle you can sometimes make out the writing on the star. In theory you _should_ be able to differentiate the two by looking for "Lumileds" or "XLamp" on it?


----------



## sims2k (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW! *BEAMSHOT & LUX/OUTPU*

I am just wondering if anyone has actually gotten the Cree version of the AAP 2C light. I have checked in four Advance Auto Parts Store already and they all sells the same 2C lights ... at least the packaging all looks the same.


----------



## umberto (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW! *BEAMSHOT & LUX/OUTPU*

I was wondering that too....has anyone confirmed that the cree version of the AAP exists or is it a rumor that it will be phased in eventually?


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW! *BEAMSHOT & LUX/OUTPU*

So far, only a rumor.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW! *BEAMSHOT & LUX/OUTPU*



Monocrom said:


> So far, only a rumor.


 
For some reason I figured this would be the case. I don't know why the guy on that review site would even mention a Cree version existing until there is 100% proof that such a model does infact exist. Looks like it disapointed a few people (myself included). :mecry:


----------



## Genxsis (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW! *BEAMSHOT & LUX/OUTPU*

I know this light is labeled as a "Lowes" light, but there aren't any Lowes stores in my area. We do have Menards however, and they have the ROV 4 watt light. Is the Lowes light sold anywhere else under a different name?

Also, how is it that the Lowes light is brighter than the ROV when the Lowes is 3 watts and the ROV is 4 watts. Also, the ROV uses 3 batteries instead of 2, and yet it's not as bright as the Lowes. How is that the case???


----------



## Genxsis (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW! *BEAMSHOT & LUX/OUTPU*



Genxsis said:


> I know this light is labeled as a "Lowes" light, but there aren't any Lowes stores in my area. We do have Menards however, and they have the ROV 4 watt light. Is the Lowes light sold anywhere else under a different name?
> 
> Also, how is it that the Lowes light is brighter than the ROV when the Lowes is 3 watts and the ROV is 4 watts. Also, the ROV uses 3 batteries instead of 2, and yet it's not as bright as the Lowes. How is that the case???



Anyone? I'd really like to get one of these things!!!


----------



## umberto (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW! *BEAMSHOT & LUX/OUTPU*

I have both of those...comparing side by side, just eyeballing it, the ROV might be a bit brighter and it should have a longer runtime and has an adjustable beam and can be put in 'candle mode'

The TF is basically just about as bright, and is smaller which is nice, but reportedly has a shorter runtime....not sure about 'candle mode'.

Which is better?....depends I guess, but they are both easily obtained, although the ROV I had to order direct from ROV but apparantly you can buy it in person in some parts of the country


----------



## Genxsis (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW! *BEAMSHOT & LUX/OUTPU*

Well, I guess all things considered, I'd rather have the Taskforce because I like the much shorter length. But not having a Lowes store around here, that makes it hard. Is this light made under any other name?


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW! *BEAMSHOT & LUX/OUTPU*



Genxsis said:


> Is this light made under any other name?


 
The Cree version is not.

Advance Auto Parts has their own version of the older Lux model 2C Task Force lights. That one is dark green, with no sharp points on the bezel. Doesn't have a name though. Just called the AAP 2C model.

(Check out post #61 above, for a pic of the AAP model).


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW! *BEAMSHOT & LUX/OUTPU*



Genxsis said:


> Well, I guess all things considered, I'd rather have the Taskforce because I like the much shorter length. But not having a Lowes store around here, that makes it hard. Is this light made under any other name?



I'm sure if you put a thread in the WTB forum someone would either sell you one, or pick one up for you for the cost of the light+shipping. I would but the closest Lowes is over 50 miles away.


----------



## Genxsis (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW! *BEAMSHOT & LUX/OUTPU*



Monocrom said:


> The Cree version is not.
> 
> Advance Auto Parts has their own version of the older Lux model 2C Task Force lights. That one is dark green, with no sharp points on the bezel. Doesn't have a name though. Just called the AAP 2C model.
> 
> (Check out post #61 above, for a pic of the AAP model).




Thank you for the references! You know, I'd bet that, just like Lowes, when Advance Auto Parts sells all their Luxeon models, the Crees will follow. There is an Advance Auto Parts store in my city!

Also, many thanks for referring me to post #61. The info. there about mounting a llight to a bike is very interesting to me. A perfect excuse for buying this light indeed!!!!


----------



## Grayson73 (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW! *BEAMSHOT & LUX/OUTPU*

Any updates? Is Lowes still the only place with Cree?


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW! *BEAMSHOT & LUX/OUTPU*



Grayson73 said:


> Any updates? Is Lowes still the only place with Cree?


 
Yup.


----------



## BMF (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW! *BEAMSHOT & LUX/OUTPU*



Grayson73 said:


> Any updates? Is Lowes still the only place with Cree?


 

Looks like you don't have Lowes around? Where are you at? BTW I can't PM you because you don't have it turned on. I can help you get White Cree version as my local Lowes has about 3 of them when I was there last week.


----------



## stitch_paradox (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW! *BEAMSHOT & LUX/OUTPU*



BMF said:


> Looks like you don't have Lowes around? Where are you at? BTW I can't PM you because you don't have it turned on. I can help you get White Cree version as my local Lowes has about 3 of them when I was there last week.


bmf pm sent.


----------



## Grayson73 (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW! *BEAMSHOT & LUX/OUTPU*



BMF said:


> Looks like you don't have Lowes around? Where are you at? BTW I can't PM you because you don't have it turned on. I can help you get White Cree version as my local Lowes has about 3 of them when I was there last week.


 
I do have a Lowes and will check it out. I was just wondering if I could save $10 at another store for the Advanced Auto Parts or Rayovac.


----------



## frank13 (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: FINALLY... Taskforce 2C Cree vs. Rayovac 4W 3C Cree REVIEW! *BEAMSHOT & LUX/OUTPU*

C battery is too big size for me! Fenix is good.


----------

